# Won't stop peeing on kitchen rug!!



## Pattyr (Nov 3, 2016)

Tessie is 5 years old and fully trained for quite a few years. The last 6 mo she started peeing on the kitchen rug. I believe the reason is because I had heart bypass surgery and was gone for a couple of weeks. She is a major mamas baby. I shampooed the rug but she just goes back and pees on it just about every day. I"m at my wits end!! She knows its wrong cuz when she sees me step in it she takes off so she won't get yelled at. haha So shes smart and knows its wrong but continues to do it. Its a big area rug so it takes alot of cleaning! I will try to find some type of nuetrilizer maybe I'm not getting it up, but she doesnt just pee on one spot, she goes to different spots. She sneaks and goes without me knowing, but will still go outside. Is not showing any symptoms of UTI etc. Happy and eats great, plays etc. Just has an obsession for the rug. Its not a new rug, been there as long as she has. How do I get her to stop!!! She is soooo smart and knows it wrong but its like she can't help herself.. Welcome any ideas!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, I had that problem with my Molly and she kept making business (pee) on the rug too and she knew very well where to go as well . I took the rug away for a few days then put it back but I use to see her eye the rug then take it away again but it was a small mat. However I invested in a “Ruggable” for the playroom and when she makes a pee for some chance, you can pick it up and put it in the washing machine. They come in different sizes small and large sizes. I used to keep spending lots of money for fancy thick rugs but this was the best investment! Been washed a few times and holds up great. It’s alittle thin (wish it was thicker)but it certainly does the job! And keeps me worry free when she makes her pee in the wrong place. But I think molly does it out of possession and doesn’t want my cats to sleep on the dog bed so that’s when she does a sneaky pee. I rescued Molly from a bad situation so I can’t blame her if she does misses, but my Cody trained her well!


----------



## Pattyr (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you Coster! I will look those ruggables up right now. =)


----------

